# The Art Institute



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

Okay. So there were no bites on my question about the Art Institute in Philadelphia. 

Can anyone offer any general opinion whatsoever about the culinary programs at any of the Art Institues? Someone is pushing me toward this program.
Thanks.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

While researching on which school to pursue my BA in Hospitality Management in, the Illinois Institute of Art was one of the possibilities.

I was very impressed with the faculty they had on hand, the chefs were extremely knowledgable and experienced, some of which were previous teachers at my former culinary school. The Culinary Director of the IIA was formerly the Executive chef of my former culinary school (CHIC).

While I did not decide to go with the IIA, I would definitely say that the Art Institute's program and faculty were very impressive, just the facility was a little dated, and the tuition seemed fairly high when compared to other BA programs.


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

RAS1187 -

If you don't mind me asking:
why did you leave Cooking and Hospitality Institute of Chicago?
Why did you decide against Illinois Institute of Art?
Where did you go; why; and are you satisfied with the training that you received (if you've completed the program)?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Question#1: I did not leave CHIC, I graduated with an AAS in Culinary Arts, but I have decided to go for a BA in Hospitality Management which CHIC doesn't offer.

Question#2: After researching several schools, I had narrowed my final 2 choices to include the Art Institutes. Why I chose not to go there will be explained below.

Quesiton#3: I decided to go to Kendall College (www.kendall.edu) instead of the Art Institutes for a number of reasons, tuition weighing in really heavy. I haven't began my studies at Kendall just yet, I am currently finishing my financial aid and class scheduling. I am set to begin Jan. 8. Below is a list of the main reasons I chose to go to Kendall instead of the Institutes.

Kendall's tuition was comparable to the Institute's, BUT Kendall granted me a $1,100 scholarship per semester right away because of my high GPA from CHIC. Multiply this by the 10 semesters I will be there and that's $11,000 in right there with just that 1 scholarship.

Kendall's facility is extremely impressive, state-of-the-art everything, including a 100% marble-slabbed chocolate & sugars kitchen and a Kraft experimental kitchen.

Kendall was recommended to me from a very close mentor chef of mine.

I just felt that Kendall would best suit my individual needs.

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

RAS - you answered my questions and then some. Thanks for taking the time! :smiles:
As for Kendall - I hadn't heard of Kendall until a couple of days ago (on Chefs Abroad) there was a very positive mention of Kendall there. I sent for info & received an email from admissions yesterday. I'll definitely be looking into Kendall. It sounds like you are on a great path - I wish you much luck. Thanks again.


----------

